# Discounted Crested Butte tickets?



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

We're going to CB in a couple weeks for 2 days. Anyone know where I can get discounted tickets? My crappy ass Well's Fargo pass doesn't include the 3 free days at CB, and I don't really want to pay retail price ($192, ouch).


----------



## UncleStretch (Aug 3, 2014)

If you buy 10 gallons of gas at a shell station you can get a 2 for 1 voucher that works for crested butte, as well as a few other hills. 

Participating Colorado Ski Resorts - SKI FREE & Shell


----------

